# Temp FA spot...



## Alkora (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay, here is how this works. I am running the beta off of my own computer. 

Some things about this:

There WILL be problems*. This is a Beta*. Some things are finished, some things are not unfinished. Namely the account manager.

+favs doesn't notify yet, but we'll get to that soon.

It will NOT be online at all times. We still have to pay for electricity, 
but I am on it a lot, so i doubt it'll be down much 

Think of it like this: you get to see what features we're adding, how far we have to go, test out the system and make suggestions while it is still in development.

The address is at http://www.jherynlightfoot.com/beta/

***ADDED BY PREYFAR***
Please report all bugs to the following thread:
http://www.furpawz.net/fa/viewtopic.php?p=1579


----------



## Alkora (Aug 21, 2005)

You should be able to log in...
I've tested it and others are able to log in...


----------



## furry (Aug 21, 2005)

404'd me when I tried to submit a drawing :
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/HellFurry/FAbeta.gif
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/HellFurry/FAbeta2.gif


----------



## Suule (Aug 21, 2005)

Hmrrr. I can't log on. Username not found. I guess the database wasn't included in the beta. No matter.

I like the layout on the front page so far, althoiugh it felt ankward at first. Good thing is the Age rating on the submissions.  

Keep it going.


----------



## furry (Aug 21, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Hmrrr. I can't log on. Username not found. I guess the database wasn't included in the beta. No matter.
> 
> I like the layout on the front page so far, althoiugh it felt ankward at first. Good thing is the Age rating on the submissions.
> 
> Keep it going.



Yeh you have to create a new account.
Go make one and test stuff, yo !


----------



## Suule (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't want to. I'm busy.


----------



## furry (Aug 21, 2005)

Suggestion :

I don't think we're using the Google ads anymore, so the "Show google ads?" option in the account Settings should be removed.

I'll edit this post when I have more stuff to say.
~~~~~~

I activated "Use new version of display for message center?" and then the layout broke, reversing the option to normal doesn't restore the normal colors. Dunno if the two are related, just describing what happened.

Broken colors screenshot :
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/HellFurry/Borken.gif

~~~~~~

Just saw  "Your avatar is a 60 by 60 GIF image. There is no size limit."

A size limit would be neat.
If there is one, it'd be nice to precise it.

Oh wait, it's precised on the next step. Conflicting messages bad !

Received a "Warning: main(./styles/Digitalfurs/config.style): failed to open stream: No such file or directory in crogram fileseasyphp1-7wwwbetamain.asp on line 129" message when I tried to upload my avatar.

~~~~~~

Concerning the broken colors again :

I had a tab that had the normal colors still, and re-browsing the site with it showed no problem.

~~~~~~

We can remove shouts from our userpages ? I smell potential abuse, there.

~~~~~~

In the Account management section, trying to edit my submission got me :

"The requested URL /beta/edit/67/ was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.27 Server at www.jherynlightfoot.com Port 80"

~~~~~~

The Submission Comments section does nothing ?
I get to choose my submission, click the button reading "Choose Submission", then it returns me to apparently the same page without list of submissions to choose from :

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/HellFurry/nothingHappens.gif

~~~~~~

On the front page ad when browing, it'd be nice to have the name of the submission's artist somewhere.

Also, when browsing, some rollover on the browsing buttons to make stuff clearer.

~~~~~~

Continuing the Account Management options :

- Watchlist management seems to be non-existent ? Link doesn't do anything for me.

- the error checking is nice, but the user doesn't need to know when things are fine, only having messages when stuff doesn't work would be better.

~~~~~~

The shout removal works, but the notification in my messages for that comment is still there with the comment. The link to the removed comment is obviously broken.

I personally dont' think it's wise to have such a function.

I hope the comment isn't actually deleted but instead masked, so admins can still have access to it for verification measures and stuff.


----------



## Alkora (Aug 21, 2005)

well, we may at one time or another add in ads again...

just as another source of revenue...


----------



## Alkora (Aug 21, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> Suggestion :
> 
> I don't think we're using the Google ads anymore, so the "Show google ads?" option in the account Settings should be removed.
> 
> ...



There is a limit...and as for that error message...I just fixed it...I copied the templates from an earlier version and the templates weren't updated...


----------



## furry (Aug 21, 2005)

My edited post is becoming huge lol, starting another :

Can't upload a gif picture, keeps saying I should provide a tumbnail, which I did.

Also, 200x200 thumbnails are huge IMO.
Most sites have sizes around 100-120, 150 at most.
150 would still be big and nice. 200 is a bit inflated.

~~~~~~

I'm not being notified of comments on my pics, and perhaps also replies to my comments (try replying to one ofmine so I can verify ?)

~~~~~~

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/HellFurry/ApogeeReply.gif

Shouldn't my reply to Apogee's comment be on the same level as my own reply to my first comment there ?

~~~~~~

Your iconthingy submission showed up in my Messages.

But clicking on it links to a weird submission page :

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/HellFurry/voidBlank.gif

Am gonna try commenting on it.

Okay, error message :

"Not Found
The requested URL /beta/view// was not found on this server.

Apache/1.3.27 Server at www.jherynlightfoot.com Port 80"

~~~~~~

The thumbnail generator for  could use some work, the sizes are funky.
The pic I fav'd that's displayed on my page is far too large for the layout, 400px width !

~~~~~~

Another fav-related suggestion :

It'd be nice if one could access the fav pic's artist's page from someone who faved's page.

In clearer words : in the list of favorites on people's userpages, make the artist names clickable and linking to the artist's page. Like, "Biology Class Change by Corbs", "Corbs" would beclickable.

~~~~~~

Thumbnail generator again, acted weird there :

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/HellFurry/funkeeeeh.gif

Stretched the pic outta proportion.

~~~~~~

Why does it put space at the start of the desciption, before the first words typed ?
I know it's proper in english to start paragraphs like that, but txt formatting should be left to the user, not forced onto him.

~~~~~~

Concerning avvies :

Upload screen says 60x60 max, but bigger avvies can be uploaded. (dimentions-wise, haven't tested the 30ko limitation).

(also, the sample avvies are bigger than 60x60)

Also, it only allows gifs, but only says so when choosing the submission type, not in the later screen where you actually upload it.

Scratch this, it does say only gif files are allowed >.>

I've tried avvies bigger than 30k, doesn't seem to accept them, but doesn't say anything about it and it gets me back to my userpage.


----------



## Arcturus (Aug 21, 2005)

Question, Jheryn. Did you, as I believe was stated in another thread, completely recode FA?

Because if not, to be honest, I am not happy about any of my code being used.


----------



## furry (Aug 22, 2005)

My head already hurts from searching for broken stuff lol.
My brain is weak XD


----------



## blackduckling (Aug 22, 2005)

*the name??*

Not to be a bitch in the least bit but.. the only thing that i dont like is the name..  jherynlightfoot.com its a furry community site but it sounds conceided..like... its all about the admin. just a thought. flame me if you want


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: the name??*



			
				blackduckling said:
			
		

> Not to be a bitch in the least bit but.. the only thing that i dont like is the name..  jherynlightfoot.com its a furry community site but it sounds conceided..like... its all about the admin. just a thought. flame me if you want



That's just for the BETA, not for the final site.


----------



## cpctail (Aug 22, 2005)

hmm it's not working for me.  Is it down or did I just miss something o.o;;


----------



## furry69 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Good attempt!*

Well, I say hurrah for the good try - "A" for effort, although its not working for me either, Jheryn DID say there were going to be issues - after all, dozens and dozens of Furry Artisans & viewers trying to access your temp website on your PC on probably a home line (max 512 kbps download from it), its not surprise that there'd be some issues.
I look forward to the new server and the new site.  And if Ads have to be displayed on the site to help pay the bills, I'm all for it, just don't go with pop-up ads, seeing that either A: they will be very annoying, and B: They won't get any exposure because of all the anti-popup software.  :wink:


----------



## Ulario (Aug 22, 2005)

I'm only getting a 404 error.


----------



## furry (Aug 22, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> It will NOT be online at all times...



For those who missed it.


----------



## Alkora (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Good attempt!*



			
				furry69 said:
			
		

> Well, I say hurrah for the good try - "A" for effort, although its not working for me either, Jheryn DID say there were going to be issues - after all, dozens and dozens of Furry Artisans & viewers trying to access your temp website on your PC on probably a home line (max 512 kbps download from it), its not surprise that there'd be some issues.
> I look forward to the new server and the new site.  And if Ads have to be displayed on the site to help pay the bills, I'm all for it, just don't go with pop-up ads, seeing that either A: they will be very annoying, and B: They won't get any exposure because of all the anti-popup software.  :wink:



Yea, we wouldn't go with popups...we would go with something like textual ads.


----------



## Stallion (Aug 22, 2005)

Wahaah, I can't log in and it won't let me request my password......


----------



## TheListener (Aug 22, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> Wahaah, I can't log in and it won't let me request my password......



Same here, That's what I get for changing my password to a hard one after the hacking and not having to type it for a long time.


----------



## Stallion (Aug 22, 2005)

Nope, when't back and tried all the old password as well... I cannot log in...


----------



## Pico (Aug 22, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> Nope, when't back and tried all the old password as well... I cannot log in...



You probably need to re-register then.  If you can't, then I have no idea, since the password retrieval system didn't work on the old FA either.


----------



## Alkora (Aug 22, 2005)

this is a fresh install...there is absolutely no old data from the other system in this system...again, this is ONLY a beta...this is a test system...


----------



## Stallion (Aug 22, 2005)

So, am I going to have to reregister? I wont be happy about losing my watch list and fav...


----------



## Alkora (Aug 22, 2005)

you aren't gettin me here...

I have a backup...this isn't the active system, it's just a beta. to show you what we have right now. you are free to submit art tho.

once i get the server built, you'll be able to import your buds and favs ^_^


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 22, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> you aren't gettin me here...
> 
> I have a backup...this isn't the active system, it's just a beta. to show you what we have right now. you are free to submit art tho.
> 
> once i get the server built, you'll be able to import your buds and favs ^_^


Right. The main purpose of this is to help squish out any bugs in the code that are there and help streamline this before it goes live.


----------



## Stallion (Aug 22, 2005)

Jheryn said:
			
		

> you aren't gettin me here...
> 
> I have a backup...this isn't the active system, it's just a beta. to show you what we have right now. you are free to submit art tho.
> 
> once i get the server built, you'll be able to import your buds and favs ^_^



Apparently your not getting me either... I can't log in, so is my account still active or not.. If others can get in, why not me?

I'm not trying to be an ass, I just want a staight answer...


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 22, 2005)

Stallion said:
			
		

> Apparently your not getting me either... I can't log in, so is my account still active or not.. If others can get in, why not me?
> 
> I'm not trying to be an ass, I just want a staight answer...


You have to create a new account with this beta. The old FA data is not on the server. This is a clean copy of the system.

Aka, it's for testing, not using. I don't think it was really made clear on that originally, but this copy is for testing features, and is not using a backup of the old system.


----------



## Stallion (Aug 22, 2005)

Got it, all set...Sorry for being so dense.....Thank you again..


----------



## keohyena (Aug 22, 2005)

Yahoo some new to mess with!!!!


----------



## Arcturus (Aug 22, 2005)

No answer then, Jheryn?


----------



## PunkTiger (Aug 22, 2005)

Hmmm... I signed up in the beta, went thru Account Management then set up my preferences. Now, when I go back to "my" page, I get a...


> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: makelink() in crogram fileseasyphp1-7wwwbetamember.asp on line 159


Now what? :?


----------



## Alkora (Aug 22, 2005)

I fixed it ^_^


----------



## furry (Aug 22, 2005)

PunkTiger said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I signed up in the beta, went thru Account Management then set up my preferences. Now, when I go back to "my" page, I get a...
> 
> 
> > Fatal error: Call to undefined function: makelink() in crogram fileseasyphp1-7wwwbetamember.asp on line 159
> ...



Now you go to http://www.furpawz.net/fa/viewtopic.php?t=126 and report.


----------



## Ulario (Aug 22, 2005)

All right... it's working.  Finally.  So far everything I've tried checks out okay.  No login troubles or what not.

The affinity code is pretty nifty.  My only complaint is there are no gryphons on the species list.  


Edit:  Oops.  I spoke too soon.  I tried submitting and I got a 404 message of doom.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 22, 2005)

Got my first piece of art registered there but i've noticed there are no komodo dragon on the affinity code so i put other species.

I'll be checking out for bugs and other stuff as well.


----------



## Vitae (Aug 22, 2005)

*No Vitae?*

Can't log in with username Vitae, doesn't show up. ?_?


----------



## Shea (Aug 22, 2005)

*Accounts*

It won't let me log in my account, which I see is happening for other people. Is this going to be fixed when the site is all done? Or will all new accounts be needed and the old ones are gone??


----------



## blade (Aug 22, 2005)

You have to sign up with a new account on there.  The old account info is still there, not logged into the new beta server.


----------



## ryokukitsune (Aug 22, 2005)

I have a little bug to report, aperently your rating system isnt catching mature submissions. thankfuly the one i submitted isnt that saucy but it still displays it on the main page as PG13

I removed it just because it shouldnt be up there since its slightly adult...


----------



## Tikara (Aug 22, 2005)

Alright, Lemme get this straight...

Being this is the Beta Testing System, we have to register on new accounts and stuff. When the final system is released, we will get our old accounts and information back, right?

But what about the accounts that we're registering on the Beta System? What will happen to them after the new system goes live?

Also, even if we don't sign register on the beta system, will we still beable to retrive our old accounts if we provide the right  information??

Another thing. I know you said when we transfer accounts over, we will have our information, like favs and watchlist and stuff, but will this also include our pictures?

Yeah, this is kinda confusing for me. ^^;


----------



## TyelleNiko (Aug 22, 2005)

Not sure if this was answered elsewhere, but is there not an artist listing, or will that appear as the official FA goes up?


----------



## UnicornPrae (Aug 23, 2005)

Okay no gryphons was posted but no unicorns too. We have the options for dragons. That Affinity Code thing looked kinda neat but my species type not being there is a pain. How about an option to type something in on those options. It could help we are a pretty diverse bunch.


----------



## Pico (Aug 23, 2005)

UnicornPrae said:
			
		

> That Affinity Code thing looked kinda neat but my species type not being there is a pain. How about an option to type something in on those options. It could help we are a pretty diverse bunch.



I'm wondering why that "feature" was included, when clearly much more important things need to be coded and/or fixed first :*


----------



## Midnite (Aug 24, 2005)

*icons...*

heyo jher, i tried out the beta, lookin good^^

But i had one question of all questions...

THe icons. WIll they still show properly if ppl change them later?

--midnite


----------



## Midnite (Aug 24, 2005)

*whoop*

and jher, just realized soemthing... on ppl's userpage, their contact info (aim handle, yim handle, icq, etc) is being displayed... er... a bit wierd. 

You oughta check it out.

--midnite


----------



## Alkora (Aug 24, 2005)

Pico said:
			
		

> UnicornPrae said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I got bored one night a while back...so i did that...useless, i know...but i had been doin shit all day and i just wanted to putz around...it's not like i have to be sitting here coding exact things 24/7


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Aug 24, 2005)

i'd like to have a look at the beta too, are there some fix hours or something like that when it's online?


----------



## Sinner_McManus (Aug 24, 2005)

When I registered it wouldn't let me use my old name which was sinner mcmanus. I had to register as sinner_mcmanus. So now it doesn't regonize my submissions from the old one. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Aug 24, 2005)

i wanted to change my username anyway so i don't care about that ^^
seems to work pretty well so far, congrats ^^


----------



## artonis (Aug 24, 2005)

When I get shouts on my Gallery the link for the username in the shout doesn't work. That's what I found so far.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2005)

There's a bug list post in Code Discussion.


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 25, 2005)

Tikara said:
			
		

> ~~~~~~
> Do you think you'll bring the FlashChat back? Cause some people, including me, can't download the IRC that FA uses.
> ~~~~~~



You mean you can't download any of the several IRC clients available?  I run MIRC off my thumbdrive without ever needing to 'install' it.


----------



## Tikara (Aug 25, 2005)

starlite528 said:
			
		

> Tikara said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, whenever I try to download it, it just doesn't apply with my harddrive. I can get to the Java IRCs, but not mIRCs. When I try to click on the FA IRC chat thing, it always says, "IRC is not a registered Protocol", even though I've downloaded the thingy. Maybe it's the wrong one... could you recomend a good mIRC download?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 25, 2005)

cpctail said:
			
		

> hmm it's not working for me.  Is it down or did I just miss something o.o;;


The chat program used by mIRC can be found at www.mirc.com. Once you have a standard IRC based chat program the link should take you to the site.

However, I am looking into getting a web-based version of IRC Chat for FurAffinity. Once I do we'll fix the link. In the mean time, I think we could be able to create a temporary page that offers links to programs to use as well as a server address.

We're an IRC code for the link (irc://irc.furnet.org/furaffinity) that makes the assumption the person has a standard IRC based client installed. Looking back, I realize this is somewhat of a stupid assumption for any website to make given that it can be program specific.

FA originally had the same IRC chat-style link (along with the Flash Chat) which routed over to Arcturus' server. We may make some changes to the way things work in in the new system to make it more apparent and easy to use.


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 25, 2005)

Tikara said:
			
		

> starlite528 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alternatives:
http://www.xchat.org/
http://www.xircon.com/
http://www.mozilla.org/projects/rt-messaging/chatzilla/


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 25, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> However, I am looking into getting a web-based version of IRC Chat for FurAffinity. Once I do we'll fix the link. In the mean time, I think we could be able to create a temporary page that offers links to programs to use as well as a server address.



I've used a couple of java irc clients back when I had an IRCd running.
Eteria: http://eirc.sourceforge.net/
PJIRC: http://www.pjirc.com/main.php


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2005)

and if you're on a mac below OSX... Good luck, took me 2 months to find a good one that didn't cost $25-$75! I found a shareware one called Athena, but it doesn't seem to be produced anymore.


----------



## starlite528 (Aug 26, 2005)

Latex said:
			
		

> and if you're on a mac below OSX... Good luck, took me 2 months to find a good one that didn't cost $25-$75! I found a shareware one called Athena, but it doesn't seem to be produced anymore.



What does being on a MAC have to do with it?  The links for the Java IRC clients I posted are for the server.  You put the things on a website, and it loads into any java capable web browser.


----------



## furry69 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Gettin' Ancy!  What's the ETA?*

I miss FA...  I have a few pics to upload to the perm site and can't log into the temp site.  I can't even register in the tempsite, which doesn't bother me since I know its a temp place anyways.

Any ETA on the perm site?


----------



## blade (Aug 26, 2005)

Eventually will be my guess ;p

Better for it to be slow in developement than too quick.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 26, 2005)

can't even load the site


----------



## Tikara (Aug 26, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> can't even load the site





			
				Jheryn said:
			
		

> It will NOT be online at all times.



For those that forgot.


----------



## furry69 (Aug 27, 2005)

"Eventually will be my guess ;p"

I suppose you're right, Blade, I just miss it, like most of you.  I can't find a site that is as good as FA was or is going to be.


----------



## Kyubi-sama (Aug 27, 2005)

100% agreement - i'm so longing to have FA back


----------



## Urbskie (Aug 27, 2005)

*missing account*

ok i tried to log in and it said i couldnt log it. so i entered my name into the search and it says that there isnt an account with it. what happened?!


----------



## CanisLupisVulpe (Aug 27, 2005)

Would I lose my account at FA if I have my art ported to a different site?


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 27, 2005)

CanisLupisVulpe said:
			
		

> Would I lose my account at FA if I have my art ported to a different site?


Lose your account? Why, of course not. Where would you even get such a ridiculous idea?

It's your art to do with as you see fit, upload where you want, display where you choose. FA is just one of many places that lets you choose to display the art that you created.


----------



## blade (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: missing account*



			
				Urbskie said:
			
		

> ok i tried to log in and it said i couldnt log it. so i entered my name into the search and it says that there isnt an account with it. what happened?!



It's beta.  Which means that it's not the ported/backed up stuff on the private beta server.  You will need to sign up for an account on the beta server.

The ported/backed up stuff will be dealt with later, according to what I've been reading of the posts from Jheryn.


----------



## spyingredfox (Aug 31, 2005)

For some strange reason, theres this error message that appears when I click on the site.  Is there something wrong with it.


----------



## blade (Aug 31, 2005)

spyingredfox said:
			
		

> For some strange reason, theres this error message that appears when I click on the site.  Is there something wrong with it.



If it is a "This site does not exist" that's because Jheryn is running it off of his computer and had stated it's not going to be up all the time.

If it's something else, dunno what to say.


----------



## keohyena (Aug 31, 2005)

Any news on beta, I have't been able to  load site for last week


----------



## unverified (Sep 7, 2005)

*music files*

This might have already be covered, but do music files work on the beta and what would be the size limit and file types it would support?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: music files*



			
				unverified said:
			
		

> This might have already be covered, but do music files work on the beta and what would be the size limit and file types it would support?


They should. I remember Jheryn putting in a new system for it to better support the music files.

As for size limit/file type... I can't rightly say off the top of my head, although I think in the future it may be befitting to limit MP3s to certain levels of compressions (say, no more than 160k/bs).


----------



## furry (Sep 7, 2005)

I was able to listen to a music Jher uploaded, and didn't encounter any problem, so I guess it works fine.


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 7, 2005)

I just get a refused message 24/7 whenever I try access, telling me I do not have permission to access the site


----------



## unverified (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: music files*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> unverified said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just checking.. I know their is a smaller compression file type then mp3s (the name escapes me, *feels kinda like an idiot) just cause my songs usually border on 6 minutes, just seeing what I can do before I upload some stuff so I can edit it properly. Thanks.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: music files*



			
				unverified said:
			
		

> Just checking.. I know their is a smaller compression file type then mp3s (the name escapes me, *feels kinda like an idiot) just cause my songs usually border on 6 minutes, just seeing what I can do before I upload some stuff so I can edit it properly. Thanks.



.ogg is smaller than MP3 with higher quality. THinking of that?


----------



## keohyena (Sep 7, 2005)

Ogg are older file format been around long while, far as i know


----------



## Tikara (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: music files*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> .ogg is smaller than MP3 with higher quality. THinking of that?


Hmm.. sound interesting. Is there anything you have to download to save them as .oggs?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 7, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> Ogg are older file format been around long while, far as i know


Err, no... the Ogg Vorbis standard is not an old format. While it was started around the same time MP3 was popular, the Ogg Vorbis (.ogg) compression wasn't released until 2002.

Ogg is more efficient and higher quality, but most people are going to migrate over to the MP4 or ACC standard. Myself, I encode all my music in MP4, and have for a while now. It's just more efficient and has a better supported standard.


----------



## unverified (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: music files*



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> .ogg is smaller than MP3 with higher quality. THinking of that?



Yeah that's the one! But yea it is not as widely supported as MP4's yet.


----------



## keohyena (Sep 8, 2005)

mp4  still pretty huge files,Og native from Linux and alot games use that format for it's music


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 8, 2005)

keohyena said:
			
		

> mp4  still pretty huge files,Og native from Linux and alot games use that format for it's music


Digital audio can only get so small. The higher the quality, the larger the filespace. That's just the way it works.


----------



## Suule (Sep 8, 2005)

Ogg comperession format is high-quality one... but it needs a strong machine for it to decode nicely. 

MP3 is very flawed I'm afraid since the most popular compression (160kbps) cuts down tones painfuly.

My dad (who used to be a musican back in a day) compared those two by ear and he says that "MP3 sometimes sounds like a voice from the well".  Since my musical hearing is a bit untrained I will rely on his opinion.

PS. Analog records own


----------



## unverified (Sep 8, 2005)

From my understanding the differences between the two formats is practically nothing in terms of quality that the human ear can make out, their is a significant amount of technical specs that set them apart but I can't really notice much of a difference personally. I wouldn't mind sacraficing a little bit better quality for a larger file. It's not like I'm recording my stuff on high quality recording equipment in the first place or anything.


----------



## ollinius (Sep 12, 2005)

the site wont open
 :roll:


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 12, 2005)

ollinius said:
			
		

> the site wont open
> :roll:


As the very first post of this thread states, _"It will NOT be online at all times."_


----------



## BlackNexus (Sep 14, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> ollinius said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :lol: that's pretty funny man :lol:


----------



## eorpheus (Sep 16, 2005)

hey it's online, but it couldn't find the directory "beta/".  Is that normal?


----------



## keohyena (Sep 21, 2005)

eorpheus said:
			
		

> hey it's online, but it couldn't find the directory "beta/".  Is that normal?


Same here to


----------



## Ursus_Amplus (Sep 21, 2005)

This thread sooo sounds like a broken record...

10 <Random person> I cant see the beta!
20 <Preyfar> Its not always up... be patient.
30 GOTO 10


----------



## eorpheus (Sep 21, 2005)

HEY LETS E FIGHT


----------



## Neonflash (Sep 22, 2005)

I myself am honestly starting to wonder if this is going to be even worth the wait, http://yaoi.y-gallery.net/ seems just as good and actually works


----------



## TyelleNiko (Sep 22, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> I myself am honestly starting to wonder if this is going to be even worth the wait, http://yaoi.y-gallery.net/ seems just as good and actually works



'Cept for the part where it's all male art...and some of us do have a thing for the ladies...but a wang now and then ain't bad either...damn...went and made myself randy...   Damn you evil thoughts!


----------



## Suule (Sep 22, 2005)

Neonflash said:
			
		

> I myself am honestly starting to wonder if this is going to be even worth the wait, http://yaoi.y-gallery.net/ seems just as good and actually works



Yaoi is such an awful word.... reminds me of twinkish boys getting it on with, kissing each other.


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 22, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> Neonflash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaoi is the epitomy of trendiness, when you can no longer call things by your native tongue, and have to take the Japanese counterpart because of a dire obsession with anime. =P Internet trends and what not.

Now...

I spoke to Gushi the other night for over two hours, discussing server, hosting, bandwidth and more. We are in damn good hands, and I feel the server will be maintained beautifully. Gushi knows what he's doing.

l'll see what I can do about getting an update from Jheryn about the state of the code, see what's shaking on our end. We're getting close, that's all I can tell you right now. =)


----------



## Suule (Sep 22, 2005)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Yaoi is the epitomy of trendiness, when you can no longer call things by your native tongue, and have to take the Japanese counterpart because of a dire obsession with anime. =P Internet trends and what not.



That too...



			
				Preyfar said:
			
		

> Now...
> 
> I spoke to Gushi the other night for over two hours, discussing server, hosting, bandwidth and more. We are in damn good hands, and I feel the server will be maintained beautifully. Gushi knows what he's doing.
> 
> l'll see what I can do about getting an update from Jheryn about the state of the code, see what's shaking on our end. We're getting close, that's all I can tell you right now. =)



With that much positive waves we can't loose!


----------



## furry (Sep 22, 2005)

You _baka nekos_, _yaoi_ is such a _kawai_ word ^______^;;;


----------



## Calbeck (Sep 26, 2005)

Suule said:
			
		

> With that much positive waves we can't loose!



Who said we could lose? Always with the negative waves, Moriarty, always with the negative waves! -


----------



## Shiriko (Sep 26, 2005)

Well that's a good thing ^.^ Y-gallery I like and all, but I prefered FA a craaaaaaaaapload more.


----------



## catkitten (Sep 27, 2005)

*this is getting sicking ing*

please i like ur site and everything but i'm starting ta give up on it, i been waiting for over 3 mouths and it is really getting annoying, the beta even was good i had hardly any problems and now i can't get to it, soooo urg..!!!


----------



## Underd0g (Sep 29, 2005)

I hope it comes up soon as well but I'm not in a huge rush right now.  (But that could be because I'm stuck with Dial-up for a few weeks).  FA was a I mean IS a great place for furry artists to be in a big community for furry artists to get together. I will be just glad to see Fur Affinity come back up after the Anti-Furries keep hacking it.  I was surprised me most is that after a month or so without my internet and I find two of my favorite sites gone but one's up and this will be up soon I can feel it.

I talk too much xD


----------



## Myr (Sep 29, 2005)

So what has the FA admin team planned to do about the potential hackers from AP?

I can just see it now. AP hacks FA; FA hacks AP; both sites go down, one comes back, hacked again, both sites down still and this cycle continues until *all the artist people that contribute to FA and AP AND MAKE THEM SUCCESSFUL SITES* are driven away thus causing the funding to dry up, tempers flaring even more, and both sites fall to oblivion.

So then what do we do? I'm not convinced I want to seriously spend time on either site right now since I don't think either will be up for very long since there's such a strong rivalry right now. It looks like the AP coder people have more time to look at ways into FA right now than they have for actually developing AP's code so I'm sitting here waiting to pop the "I told ya so" in when the fireworks begin.


----------



## furry (Sep 29, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> So what has the FA admin team planned to do about the potential hackers from AP?
> 
> I can just see it now. AP hacks FA; FA hacks AP; both sites go down, one comes back, hacked again, both sites down still and this cycle continues until *all the artist people that contribute to FA and AP AND MAKE THEM SUCCESSFUL SITES* are driven away thus causing the funding to dry up, tempers flaring even more, and both sites fall to oblivion.
> 
> So then what do we do? I'm not convinced I want to seriously spend time on either site right now since I don't think either will be up for very long since there's such a strong rivalry right now. It looks like the AP coder people have more time to look at ways into FA right now than they have for actually developing AP's code so I'm sitting here waiting to pop the "I told ya so" in when the fireworks begin.



I think they're out to hack YOU !
All that time they were trying to harm you, not FA !
And they're plotting your demise RIGHT NOW AS WE SPEAK !!1!


----------



## Myr (Sep 29, 2005)

Furry said:
			
		

> AuroranDragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh noes, I'm doom3d.


Seriously though, my concern is rather legitimate considering the track record of the two sites and their personell.


----------



## Pico (Sep 29, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Seriously though, my concern is rather legitimate considering the track record of the two sites and their personell.



Umm well considering AP has never even gone live yet, no one can say anything about its "track record." :*)


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 29, 2005)

AP doesn't get hacked.  Though once or twice our irc server got DDOS'd.  But that's the last resort of the script kiddies, because anyone can do it if you find enough drones/suckers.

I wonder aloud which irc server hosts the bots which are used in these attacks.


Oh, and for security reasons, I encourage any "hackers" from FA to try and hack AP, and then tell us about it if you managed to succeed.  Better security all around -- and by forgetting this, you forget an important lesson, AuroranDragon.  There's a reason FA's still in beta, I'm sure you wouldn't want to see this happening on the actual "real thing".


----------



## DarkVixen (Sep 29, 2005)

??? I think I missed something. What's AP?


----------



## Dragoneer (Sep 29, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> Seriously though, my concern is rather legitimate considering the track record of the two sites and their personell.


To my knowledge, ArtPlz nor its staff are out to hack you (or FA), so don't worry. Perhaps a random oompa loompa or goon may try, but the entire site isn't out to get us.

Site rivalries are healthy. Site wars are not.


----------



## Arcturus (Sep 30, 2005)

AuroranDragon said:
			
		

> So what has the FA admin team planned to do about the potential hackers from AP?
> 
> I can just see it now. AP hacks FA; FA hacks AP; both sites go down, one comes back, hacked again, both sites down still and this cycle continues until *all the artist people that contribute to FA and AP AND MAKE THEM SUCCESSFUL SITES* are driven away thus causing the funding to dry up, tempers flaring even more, and both sites fall to oblivion.
> 
> So then what do we do? I'm not convinced I want to seriously spend time on either site right now since I don't think either will be up for very long since there's such a strong rivalry right now. It looks like the AP coder people have more time to look at ways into FA right now than they have for actually developing AP's code so I'm sitting here waiting to pop the "I told ya so" in when the fireworks begin.



Can I just say that neither me, nor any of my team, have any intentions, or plans, nor will we ever, to use, access, modify, copy or change FA or it's data in ways that are not already present for use, ergo, created by FA. (e.g. hack).


----------

